# Kontakt Questions



## Broth3rz (Apr 27, 2022)

1. So each time I open up any instrument in Kontakt its always starting at -6.0 volume wise. I'd like EVERY instrument to start at +6.0, if anything at LEAST 0.0. So I go into settings in Kontakt standalone and on the ENGINE page I select 0.0, so it highlights white and restart Kontakt standalone.. same issue, nothing starts at 0.0. I even try this in Kontakt in Cubase and it shows 0.0 highlighted but still doesn't work or change anything.

I even tried going into the instrument settings and on the CONTROLLER page and setting that to what I wanted and don't see it working either though I'm not using faders at the moment. I just want it to be +6.0 when I open an instrument. I really don't wanna reinstall Kontakt, is that what I need to do? But then again even if 0.0 works.. I want it +6.0. I'm fully updated and everything.. so?


2. I set my buffer to 128 and when I had a lot of piano notes... I had massive playback issues where Kontakt was telling me I'm at 100% CPU in RED. My task manager only says I'm using like 40% max... so why is Kontakt being limited? I have 12 cores from a 5900x which I set Kontakt to. I am clearly not limited CPU wise.


Thanks!


----------



## dunamisstudio (Apr 27, 2022)

**** brother, you want to blow your eardrums?

There's only two options, -6 and 0. I tried in Cubase, I switched to 0 and restarted Kontakt and it was at 0. Might want to check between Cubase and Kotakt on multi-core processing. I think I remember seeing only one can have it turned on.


----------



## SandChannel (Apr 27, 2022)

+6.0 does seem like a lot. Any reasons you want it that high?


----------



## Broth3rz (Apr 27, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> **** brother, you want to blow your eardrums?
> 
> There's only two options, -6 and 0. I tried in Cubase, I switched to 0 and restarted Kontakt and it was at 0. Might want to check between Cubase and Kotakt on multi-core processing. I think I remember seeing only one can have it turned on.


I disabled it in Kontakt since it does say "(standalone)" that I didn't see before. Still has the same issue on 128 buffer, Kontakt says 100% and skips, task manager says 40%. So I gotta stay on 256 buffer I guess. But it makes no sense.

I just did a refresh install of Kontakt and even ran CCleaner after the uninstall and it still won't work. Everything is -6.0 when loaded.

Now I did ANOTHER fresh install but this time I deleted the Kontakt folder in the Documents folder. Same issue. But it seems from both new installs its keeping my old settings. When I go into them its already set at 0.0, still not working, and my other settings are the same I had them before. So its not getting rid of the setting files / everything and its not really do a complete uninstall? Either way it won't work!!



SandChannel said:


> +6.0 does seem like a lot. Any reasons you want it that high?


Piano is always low no matter what piano it is.


----------



## jtnyc (Apr 27, 2022)

The volume of an nki is preset into that nki file. The only way to get it load differently is to change the volume and resave the nki.


----------



## jtnyc (Apr 27, 2022)

The settings page where you can choose -6 or 0 is the setting for newly created nki's


----------



## Broth3rz (Apr 27, 2022)

I remember back in the past someone told me the -6 and 0.0 and it worked then. I don't know why it won't work now and now I can't reset Kontakt settings. I really need this to work..


----------



## Getsumen (Apr 27, 2022)

Broth3rz said:


> I disabled it in Kontakt since it does say "(standalone)" that I didn't see before. Still has the same issue on 128 buffer, Kontakt says 100% and skips, task manager says 40%. So I gotta stay on 256 buffer I guess. But it makes no sense.
> 
> I just did a refresh install of Kontakt and even ran CCleaner after the uninstall and it still won't work. Everything is -6.0 when loaded.
> 
> ...


Boost the volume for the piano patch and save it. Playing with +6 is gonna be real dangerous when you get a new library and blow your ears off


----------



## Broth3rz (Apr 27, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> Boost the volume for the piano patch and save it. Playing with +6 is gonna be real dangerous when you get a new library and blow your ears off


I guess I have to save them all. But I don't know why 0-127 in my DAW does not cover 0-+12 in Kontakt. It only does 0-+6. Any way to fix this?


----------

